# Compra-venta > Vendo >  Vendo decenas de juegos de Penguin Magic

## joraroor

Vendo decenas de juegos comprados en Penguin Magic y Alakazam. Soy de Sevilla.

Podéis ver los que tengo aquí. O buscar poniendo magiapotagia

Los interesados se pueden poner en contacto por este foro. Están sin usar.

Hago descuentos si te llevas más de 5 a la vez o si dices que vienes de magiapotagia, automáticamente un 8%.

Saludos.

----------

